# exclude ssid from wlan0



## kr651129 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm having trouble with my laptop. It keeps wanting to connect.to an open router with a weak signal and not the wpa router I have set up.  Is there any way to exclude ssid's?


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 27, 2012)

*W*ell my problem was that the router channel was set to auto and when I would scan for networks it was saying my AP kept switching channels 8, 68, 52 and then it would connect to another open connection.  I switched my router from auto to channel 6 and it works fine now.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 27, 2012)

Still, it's an interesting question.  The defaults for protocol or key_mgmt should prevent connections to non-WPA networks, and not having a PSK for any of them should do the rest.


----------



## kr651129 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't think that it was supposed to look and try to connect to non-WPA networks so I would still like to figure out what is going on underneath the surface.  On a unrelated note, my wife's iPad can see the network is there but can't connect, I think this might solve the problem but I can't test it until later tonight.


----------

